
Celebrating 22 Exciting Years of Innovation with Delphi - omnibrain
http://blog.marcocantu.com/blog/2017-june-celebrating-22-years-of-delphi.html
======
andreasgonewild
I spent 13 years writing software in Delphi professionally. It's really more
like 22 years of buggy, bit-rotting in-house developed software left behind in
the dust as Delphi has pivoted is way forward over dead bodies. Not to mention
22 years of well-intentioned but delusional architectural decisions and numb-
witted implementations stacked on top of a sinking foundation to check
features. Every year they come up with revolutionary, proprietary and over-
engineered solutions to the currently most popular problems; while
consistently pretending like the crap they sold yesterday never happened.
Delphi makes it easy to whip up a quick Windows GUI, and that's about it;
hardly worth the insane amounts they've always insisted on charging. With a
less greedy and marketing-driven approach, Delphi could have been great. The
same could be said of many lost technologies.

------
nunobrito
Very sad. I was a Delphi developer for 14 years here.

Was very happy with Turbo Pascal 7 and later Delphi, it was perfect and still
haven't found a manual as helpful as the one at their IDE. Then it died. Was
probably with this .NET bloat and then getting completely out of touch with
their developer-base.

Delphi built amazingly small executables and really good looking UI without
much trouble for newbies, that you could escalate to highly complex software
(I've even wrote a language compiler with Delphi). Even today, those smallish
Delphi binaries built for Windows run surprisingly well under OSX and Linux
through Wine. That's multi-platform right there.

There was no need for the bloat or crazy licensing prices that pushed away the
small developers, which in turn killed the popularity of Delphi.

I'm a Java developer for 8 years now, it isn't perfect but sure is reachable
for anyone and at least the code under a JVM will keep compiling without
buying licenses.

